# Stop Taking Baby Aspirin



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

As Mel is still spotting we have been advised to stop taking the baby aspirin. 

This makes me quite nervous as I always thought the baby aspirin thins the blood which helps with implantation why do you think this may have been suggested


HELP 

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

Aspirin does 'thin' the blood and thus promotes bleeding as well as implantation. As Mel is bleeding (spotting) it is very sensible to stop taking aspirin to try to stop the spotting. If the embryos have implanted they will already have done so.

Hope this helps,

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> As Mel is still spotting we have been advised to stop taking the baby aspirin.
> 
> ...


----------

